# Wrong driver for SAS controller?



## mack3457 (May 26, 2021)

Hi,

I have an AVAGO MegaRaid 3316 SAS controller on FreeBSD 12.2 and get problems with it every some weeks like this:


```
(sa0:mrsas0:1:25:0): LOAD UNLOAD. CDB: 1b 00 00 00 00 00                       
(sa0:mrsas0:1:25:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error                             
(sa0:mrsas0:1:25:0): SCSI status: OK                                           
(sa0:mrsas0:1:25:0): REWIND. CDB: 01 00 00 00 00 00                             
(sa0:mrsas0:1:25:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error                             
(sa0:mrsas0:1:25:0): SCSI status: OK
```

and no more actions are possible regarding the tape library connected to it.

When looking for possible problems, I saw that the supported driver for the SAS 3316 is the mpr driver, but here the mrsas driver is used?

So, I wonder if I can switch to the mpr driver?

Thanks for any info on this.

Thomas Mack


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2021)

mpr(4) is a different LSI/Avago/Broadcom chipset. You can only switch between mfi(4) and mrsas(4).

I'd take a look at `pciconf -lv` because it's probably a different model card than you think it is.


----------



## mack3457 (May 26, 2021)

This is what pciconf -lv says:


```
mrsas0@pci0:65:0:0:     class=0x010700 card=0x9a901000 chip=0x00ce1000 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom / LSI'
    device     = 'MegaRAID SAS-3 3316 [Intruder]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SAS
```


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2021)

Can't find the ID in mpi2_cnfg.h, so it's not supported by the mpr(4) driver.


----------



## mack3457 (Jul 1, 2021)

Just some update: I aborted a test with Ubuntu, as I wasn't able to get the LTO-8 drive to stream (> 120 MB/sec).

Anyway, as a reboot of the server never helped, it's probably NOT a driver issue.

More likely it's a problem with too high temperature of the SAS Controller. Now testing with more fans in full speed mode. I will report in some months, if the problem reoccurs.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2021)

mack3457 said:


> More likely it's a problem with too high temperature of the SAS Controller.


Yeah, these types of cards can get really hot. Most of them are passively cooled too, so you need to make sure there's enough airflow over them.


----------



## mack3457 (Aug 10, 2021)

It looks like the 3316 card had got some problems, most probably due to insufficient cooling for months.

After switching the fans to "full speed" and rearranging the fans, the card didn't get hot anymore.

I finally exchanged the 3316 SAS Card for an "Avago Technologies (LSI) SAS3008" (mpr driver), which is working fine for more than a month now, as the 3316 adapter created problems even after the cooling problem had been resolved.

So, I assume it to be a hardware issue and not a software problem.


----------

